# Mast cell tumor



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, I haven't posted in a while, been very busy with a new business venture! Got some sad news yesterday, my 4 yr old GSD Chief has had a lump for several months now, and his regular vet suggested removal and biopsy. He was thinking that it was a foreign body like a big splinter/piece of metal bc it had gone away with a course of Cephalexin. However, Doing the surgery would cost an amount that I cannot pay right now, so I decided to take him to a holistic vet for a second opinion and hopefully more answers.

After an exam, the holistic vet says she believes it is a mast cell tumor. She recommended 2 different treatments for this : wei qi booster and stasis breaker. She also said to put him on either a raw or homecooked diet and take him off kibble immediately.

My question is this : has anyone here had experience with this type of tumor? A friend of mine who only uses holistic /natural treatments for her dogs believes that these herbs and a diet change could get rid of the tumor without surgery. Does anyone know if that's true, or should I go ahead and get the surgery done? What research I have done on these makes me feel like what he has is benign, since it has been around 6 or 7 months that hes had the tumor and there hasn't been any growth or movement to it. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

is it possible just to have them take a biopsy of the tumor and at least find out if it is malignant, once you know that than you could decide whether or not to have the surgery to have it removed.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with rvent. Going to a raw diet would be the best thing you can do, BUT It's not going to cure, or get rid of whatever is already there. Have a biopsy done to see if it needs to ne removed. Then go from there. A raw prey model diet will then certainly have great health benefits in the future.


----------



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok, thank you both. I will get that done. When I originally took him in for it months ago, the Dr just did an aspirate in the office and a tiny bit of blood came out, but the Dr didn't send it to be tested. I will request that to be done asap. 

And if it is malignant, what is the general prognosis once the tumor is removed? The same friend that gave advice about the holistic stuff, said that in her experience, surgery makes malignant tumors spread like wildfire. I definitely don't want that


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That's why you have a biopsy done. That will tell the Dr. what you are dealing with. Then they can tell answer questions for you.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery had a mast cell tumor removed months ago. I actually didn't look to alternatives because from what I read if the tumor was cancer the prognosis was bleak. The grade of the tumor is the most important factor in prognosis. If its grade I and its removed with very wide margins, that's your best bet. If its grade II or III removal is still suggested but there's a possibility it already spread and some vets suggest chemo. It's really up to you and what you believe the best course of treatment is for your dog. I had Avery's removed right after the aspiration diagnosed cancer, luckily for Avery the margins were good and it was benign, we've had no reacurrances thus far (it's been under 1 year)...


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Babs had a mammary gland tumor about 5 years ago, the biopsy came back malignant.. I didn't hesitate to have it removed the margins where good and we have not had a recurrence since. Any sign or a tumor being malignant in my opinion is not good, cancer only grows and spreads regardless of how early you catch it, if not removed. but like I said before knowing for sure is the most important.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Bonzi had a mast cell removed over a year ago. This was the 3rd time we had removed the tumor within 2yrs. We were hopeful since prior to surgery we checked that it had not spread. That was over a year ago, and he's had no signs of it returning! So like the above suggest, have them aspirate to see what you're dealing with, nd if this has not spread to any other organs you can decide the best plan of attack.


----------

